# Stanley no 8 Jointer plane - updated x 2 now with pics



## kent_michaels (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, I'm hoping to get a little help from someone a little more knowledgable about stanley hand planes. I have an opportunity to buy a Stanley number 8 Jointer plane that is in really good condition, no rust, handles are tight, etc. The seller wants $75 for it, is that a good price? I'm VERY new to using handplanes and just happened to met a guy with a no 8 he wants to sell. Any help or info on the price would be great.

Thanks

UPDATE:

I just looked at the plane. It's actually a Stanley 8C. Maybe a dosen or so eraser sized spots of surface rust. Handles are very tight and solid, blade, chipbreaker all parts look great on it. There is some white paint that has been splatterd on the top of the plane, about a 10 minute clean up job. I can't seem to find any dates stamped on the plane however, if this is a later model is it still worth $75 or should I pass? Also japanning seems at least 95%. Thanks for info.

I now have the plane in hand, here are some pics, still have not fully committed to purchase, through a little quick research I believe this to be a type 16 1933-1941…correction it may be a type 19 as Stanley is written on the lateral adjustment…never tried to accurately date the age of a tool before! The 19 was 48-61


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

check this out it will help a lot
plane resources


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Man i'll tell u this if you don't get it i will just let me know the guy so i can get pics. LOL


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

That is a pretty darned good price just make sure the casting isn't cracked. You may need to invest in a new blade but you won't know that until you get it. I would go for it. I got mine for about 30ish and have not regretted it at all!


----------



## kent_michaels (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm going to be inspecting the plane this friday, from the pictures I was shown and from what the seller told me (he's a pretty straight shooter) the only thing this plane needs is for the blade to be sharpened, didn't even look like the handles hand any wear on them. Thanks for the responses and thanks for that link Dave, tons of info there!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

That is not a bad price at all. Sure it is not a miraculous garage sale find, but it is in line with what they sell for on ebay and you can see it before you buy it. Even a "cheapo" Anant is more than twice that
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/anantkamalno8jointerplane.aspx


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's an okay price. I've seen them for $50 OR $60 here and there.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

if a lot of the iron is not let there may be room to dicker.

Pinnacles were on sale. The #8 iron is not made by everybody


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That could be a good price depending on age, type, condition, etc. Need some specific info or good pics.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Most time that's what they sell on ebay in bad condition, if this one is in ready shape it a very fair price…BC


----------



## kent_michaels (Jan 12, 2011)

I just looked at the plane. It's actually a Stanley 8C. Maybe a dosen or so eraser sized spots of surface rust. Handles are very tight and solid, blade, chipbreaker all parts look great on it. There is some white paint that has been splatterd on the top of the plane, about a 10 minute clean up job. I can't seem to find any dates stamped on the plane however, if this is a later model is it still worth $75 or should I pass? Also japanning seems at least 95%. Thanks for info.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

This can help you date it.
http://hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/

Either way, unless it has plastic handles (indicating it is really new), it is probably worth the $75 … if you need an 8. If you are not planning on doing much hand jointing, then you may not need an 8.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You may find a #8 too-heavy for comfortable use, but if you want to
give it a go I don't think you'll get hurt buying at that price. You should
be able to resell the plane for the same later if you don't find you use
it much.

I like the corrugated planes, personally. In some cases the corrugations
add some value to collectors, but mostly with the Bedrock planes I think - 
which is a big generalization.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Who is going to push this beast? 
I have a#7 and I am a strong man and this is already not piece of cake to use.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I personally have a #8 Pre-lateral that I use quite often; For the asking price I think it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

@Loren & @b2rtch you guys probably already know this but for the benefit of others:

1) Don't expend effort lifting the whole lane up to return to your starting place. This isn't for finished surfaces so just roll it up on an edge a touch and pull back. Yes, you can drag it back flat BUT there is considerable debate on how this can dull the iron. Easy enough just to roll up and slide back.

2) Use your the big muscles in your legs to push it. Keep it sharp and waxed, using the muscles in your arms and shoulders only to guide it. If your workbench is at the right height it is pretty easy.

I've got little bitty chicken wing muscle arms and I have no problems hogging through material with a scrub, fore and jointer then smoothing for hours at a time.

What I don't have is a #8 but I'd like to add one sometime. Couple of #7s, 6's, 5's 4's and 3's each one set up a little different than the other. Makes things pretty efficient and still takes up less space than a stationary jointe & planerr.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That does look to be in very good shape, and should be a good buy at $75 (meaning you could probably recoup your investment pretty easily). From a glance of the Rexmill.com website, it appears to be a Type 18, circa 1946-1947. Nice plane, have fun.


----------



## kent_michaels (Jan 12, 2011)

Scott you may be correct as Stanley is on the lateral adjustment but not vertically…thanks for spotting that!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I passed on a #8 2 summers ago at a yard sale .. guy wanted $50 .. im still kicking myself in the ass for it. I thought ot myself am i ever going to use a plane that big … of course the next project rolls around and boy could i have used a jointer plane. Good buy and a nice plane!

Check out Patricks blood and gore website for more Stanley plane info … yes thats really the name of the site.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

get it get it get it!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Eeegads! You set it down? Even sitting here looking at the photos on the monitor I still hear the words "I'm right behind you." (reference to flea market tool buying tips )


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

I use my 8C all the time and love it. Heavy beast but that's the way I like it. Levels my workbench in no time flat. $75.00 for a 8C is a fair price. Good ones sell on ebay for $125.00


----------



## kent_michaels (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the advice on this, I got the hand plane and don't regret it at all. It didn't even need sharpening! Cut some paper thin strips with no problem! Now I not only have power tool fever, but a major case of hand plane fever!


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Even if it's too heavy to use it would still look nice just sitting in a plane till.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Good haul, and it'll give ya a workout while ya use it.
Bill


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine isn't too bad, either…









A type 9, #8c. Yep, it is a heavy fellow…..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

it looks in good shape. As long as there are no cracks anywhere its worth $75. Its not a steal at $75, but that's about what you'd pay anywhere and you'd typically have shipping on top. If you're looking for a decent #8c user, my advice would be to buy it.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a #8 pre-lateral that I use for roughing and truing larger stock. I love it; especially after I put a better blade in it. I'm a pretty big guy so it doesn't wear me out like it might some others. That having been said I still use my #5 more than any other plane.


----------

